# New to my Audi family: 2005 allroad 4.2 only 22,700mi



## Speycaster (Jan 13, 2009)

I just picked up this allroad from friends of my parents. They are pretty affluent folks from Ja Jolla, CA. I had just purchased another allroad about a month ago from BruceM on the AW forum, but had some personal issues and could not take delivery (East Coast to West Coast). Bruce helped me sell it to someone else in the East (a very nice guy, and super helpful). The issue has since been resolved. These people caught wind of this (probably from my Mom), and said they had an allroad that they really didn't use much, and wondered if I wanted to buy it (Oh, hell yes). I had to fly down to Southern California Friday and drive it home to Oregon (fun, fun, fun). It's super clean inside and out, They had just purchased an extended warranty through National good through 2014 or 100,000mi. They insisted on having the car detailed before they would let me have it. I believe this is when the knob on the passenger seat backrest went missing. I'll bet it got knocked off and sucked up in the guys vacuum. Does anyone have one of these for sale in black? The other car in the pic is my wife's 2007 Q7. I mounted the 18" Hartmann 454 wheels and Toyo Proxes 4's this morning. I'm going to install some H-Sports soon, and thinking about getting a VAG-COM.


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: New to my Audi family: 2005 allroad 4.2 only 22,700mi (Speycaster)*

very nice, welcome.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: New to my Audi family: 2005 allroad 4.2 only 22,700mi (Big Euro)*

I like the wheels and tint, I wasn't so big on the grey when I bought mine but it suites the car and I've learned to appreciate the forgiveness the paint has with scratches and dirt (previously owning a black car). Congratulation.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New to my Audi family: 2005 allroad 4.2 only 22,700mi (Speycaster)*

nice allroad man! congrats on the purchase.








as far as that switch, i saw your post earlier but honestly i don't think any of us have an answer. i don't think you can buy that part by itself. best place to check would be the parts department of your local dealership. if they can get it by itself, it might be worth your time to just buy it there as the premium you'd pay on just a piece of plastic would probably worth the convenience charge of a premium you'd pay over trying to locate it yourself online somewhere.
if they don't sell the piece alone (which i'm guessing they don't), your only other option would be to find one off a part car somewhere or a wrecking yard; and good luck finding one with an allroad in it, sorry.
welcome and make yourself at home!


----------



## Speycaster (Jan 13, 2009)

You have to buy the whole switch $186 from Audi. Shokan will only sell me the whole seat. This sucks, as the car is in pristine condition (except for this), and the previous owners say it was there the last time they adjusted the seat. As expected, the detailer knew nothing when asked.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Speycaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speycaster* »_You have to buy the whole switch $186 from Audi. Shokan will only sell me the whole seat. This sucks, as the car is in pristine condition (except for this), and the previous owners say it was there the last time they adjusted the seat. As expected, the detailer knew nothing when asked.

$186 sucks, but honestly that is significantly cheaper than what i was expecting. you can try to source that part online if you know the part # or what it is called..... there are a few online parts dealers that can be cheaper. 
if that is all the car needs, i'd say you're doing pretty well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speycaster (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Could you give me a link to an online dealer? I'll have to buck-up and pay, as my wife complains about it whenever she has to adjust the seat.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Speycaster)*

not an online dealer, online parts place. i don't have any i know of off-hand, i just do a google search. when you called the dealership, did they give you the part number? start with that. also find what the "official" name by Audi is for that part, and search by the name as well.
sometimes you'll find places that aren't parts warehouses that sell those parts. i've gotten a few parts off a seller on ebay who was parting his allroad awhile back. i found it by a google search. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: New to my Audi family: 2005 allroad 4.2 only 22,700mi (Speycaster)*

Congrats, those wheels look great on the allroad. It looks like we are on the same path as fars as vehicles go. My wife to drives a Q7.


----------



## Speycaster (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Thanks I'll give it a shot.


----------

